# How many of you use ribber?



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

I am curious, How many of you use the ribber to do anything beside 1x1 Ribbing? In the next few weeks I am going try and do a blanket for a baby on the main + ribber. Don't know why but seem to have a mental block about it, but I have a friend on here(she knows who she is) who is nagging me. xx


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh my gosh, Beth, the ribber is my best friend!! The possibilities are endless! If you haven't already, go to www.Diananatters.com (Diana Sullivan, my hero) Scroll down on the left to "free project videos" and watch her ribber projects. You'll have your ribber set up before you finish watching them all. She 's an inspiration!! She also has a free ribber course just above the projects...cannot say enough about her videos...WONDERFUL!

Julie


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

You get a lot of information on dianaknits.com youtube videos. That is how I learned to knit with my ribber. The yarn is the most important considertation in knitting ribbed stitches like FNR. A good yarn to learn FNR with would be Bramwells duomagic or thinner. Tamms Crystal is 2/12 almost 3000 ypp acrylic, that would be good too.
Use a more elastic kind of fiber like acrylic or wool for the FNR patterns. glad to hear you're going to give it a try, you're going to love love love it 
There's so little blocking and finishing required, that blanket will come off your needles ready to wrap the baby in


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

Beth Standing said:


> I am curious, How many of you use the ribber to do anything beside 1x1 Ribbing? In the next few weeks I am going try and do a blanket for a baby on the main + ribber. Don't know why but seem to have a mental block about it, but I have a friend on here(she knows who she is) who is nagging me. xx


I've only just got a machine with a ribber and I am using it daily but not to afghans or baby blankets yet. I too have a mental block about how to do the designing... I'll get there, once I get that far...


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

its along time since i had km but i used to do circular knitting with it


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

I just used my ribber for a couple of trial runs. I,too think Diana Sullivan's videos are awesome. After Christmas I will definitely work on learning more about it,
Dagmar


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I have done some pram blankets in Jacquard, they are firmer and you don't have a problem with the rolled edge that you get on the flat bed. It's well worth mastering.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't as I don't have one  would love to have a ribber to do lots of things with.


----------



## Karicter (May 26, 2011)

i have 3 machines with ribbers and am terrified of how to set them up. I tried it once (well, my DH did) and it fell apart.... good luck.


----------



## Mikeal (Aug 10, 2011)

Bethxx
I use my ribber all the time. Even thou I have Garter Carriages.
Mikeal
Reed City, Michigan


----------



## Sanchia845 (Oct 17, 2011)

It always seems daunting with any new knitting machine attachment, but once I put my mind to it, sit down with a few hours to spare. I go through step by step with my manual and provided all equipment is working properly I am delighted with the result. The ribber to me is in invaluable, I love it. Once you cast on correctly, you are up and running!


----------



## DOLLYSO (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi Beth, I am rowing in the same boat as UR and need to attach my ribber as I have not used it in a while. 
Our local yarn s tore right now is issueing free yarn to make scarves for the soldiers. The pattern attached to the yarn is a ribbed pattern and in the past few years, I crocheted them and also did them on the knitting machine in a tuck stitch pattern which used more yarn. I picked up three skeins of the varigaited yarn in camoflauge last week and I have vowed to put up my ribber and do them in the rib pattern they are using. It really doesnt matter what pattern one uses as long as they are 7" by 58" so break the mental block! Just go for it. Lets see which one of us can master this as soon as possible. 
I am a skiier and if you don't turn the skiis to go downhill, then you can't conquer the mountain! So lets turn those skiis around together and conquer this ribber!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

My fear would be in having an expensive piece of equipment and never using it! The ribber makes it possible to do hand manipulated and machine complicated patterning as well as a many different types of rib. It's also the simplest part of your set up. It's a bed with needles, so there's not a lot to go wrong. Get yourself some spare needles, and, possibly, a new sponge strip, and watch those videos on YouTube. If you have a piece of software that lets you download the videos, even better! Here's a rock solid seller on Ebay who has sponge strips for $14.50 and 50 needles for just over $30.00 and he ships for free world wide. wide:http://stores.ebay.com/hk-knitbox?_trksid=p4340.l2563 Learning to use the main bed was the complicated bit and you managed that, so brew yourself a big pot of tea, butter a large slice of bara birth with some luscious welsh butter and get ribbing!


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

LOL- Karicter, I can relate (sort of) Mine did not fall apart but I came close to dismantling the bugger with a screwdriver when I couldn't figure out why the beds weren't lining up. Then the lightbulb came on...the ribber is racked to position 6 in order to fit it in the box!! DOH!! Don't give up, it's so much fun!!
= )
Julie


Karicter said:


> i have 3 machines with ribbers and am terrified of how to set them up. I tried it once (well, my DH did) and it fell apart.... good luck.


----------



## pahlfor (Jul 28, 2011)

I just got my ribber set up on my Brother Profile 551 and it seems to be working right on till the ribber needles go down to the B position and then it brakes the yarn every time. I am following the book step by step so what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

I seldom knit without it. Get into it and you will love it. Have fun.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

pahlfor said:


> I just got my ribber set up on my Brother Profile 551 and it seems to be working right on till the ribber needles go down to the B position and then it brakes the yarn every time. I am following the book step by step so what am I doing wrong?


Check your pitch and tension settings. Best to learn to knit ribbing stitches with a more elastic fiber like acrylic or wool...


----------



## LUCYMARIE (Oct 18, 2011)

I find the ribber makes wonderful scarves which don't curl but I too would like to put it to more use. I seem be be worried about increasing and decreasing, Can't seem to get my head round it. Would love to try double jacquard with cut and sew but don't have the know how.


----------



## LUCYMARIE (Oct 18, 2011)

I find the ribber makes wonderful scarves which don't curl but I too would like to put it to more use. I seem be be worried about increasing and decreasing, Can't seem to get my head round it. Would love to try double jacquard with cut and sew but don't have the know how.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Lucymarie, If you can get a set of neck templates with taylors chalk you draw round the template, zig zag or overlock just inside the line, cut away the surplus then rehang the neck on the machine to do the rib.
If you want to increase/decrease follow the golden rule of always having the last stitch, either end, on the main bed.
I look at the main bed as if that is all that I am using.
If I should have 160 stitches after decreasing then my end needles have got to be number 80 and the ribber needles one in.
To cast off ribber stitches just put them up onto the main bed.
Hope that I have explained this clearly and it helps.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Beth, the little striped hat was made on the ribber in a 1x1 ribbing and the color changer. Very stretchy and comfortable. What I like is that it's the same on both sides.
If I can do this, so can you.


----------



## pahlfor (Jul 28, 2011)

I was using wool and that was braking, but I tried putting the needles all in B and then cast on by hand, then hung the comb,and then went to knitting and it worked, so why is the 2 ply wool braking if I do it by the book?


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

pahlfor said:


> I was using wool and that was braking, but I tried putting the needles all in B and then cast on by hand, then hung the comb,and then went to knitting and it worked, so why is the 2 ply wool braking if I do it by the book?


I don't know why it happens but if I am plain knitting I always have to begin with an ewrap and hang a cast on comb. I am just know able to do my first 4 rows of ribbing and have it turn out okay and I'm not sure why as to that either... LOL

I guess I have to say one thing about it... On my Juki I have to have the wire that goes behind the gate pegs for thin yarn or it will definitely break. I'm not sure about this Studio. I am using 2 and 3 strands of 2/24 acrylic for everything I'm doing right now...


----------



## Knitnnurse (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi Beth. Have 2 Passaps & a Brother. All have ribbers and not sure I could use them without anymore! Try it and find a whole new world!!


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

Karicter, try a search on YouTube:
Brother Knitting Machine Ribber Installation

Also machineknittoday.com

I just got my ribber and this video helped me install my (new to me) 850 to my 930. Best of luck.


----------



## pahlfor (Jul 28, 2011)

I will try using the acrylic and see how it works, I wish there was someone up here in the white mountains of Arizona that we could get to gather with till we are through with our learning curve. I just finished the spool winding table for Annie and me and will move it from the shop to the house to day some time.


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

pahlfor said:


> I will try using the acrylic and see how it works, I wish there was someone up here in the white mountains of Arizona that we could get to gather with till we are through with our learning curve. I just finished the spool winding table for Annie and me and will move it from the shop to the house to day some time.


I wish I were there to help you out. I keep watching the posts to see how things are going. I had an awful time when I first got my ribber. The cast on and the next 3 rows were a time of trouble... LOL.... I have it under control now... Can't even tell you why. I am knitting as many things with ribbing as I can right now and having a party doing it!


----------



## LUCYMARIE (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks Sue for the information about the ribber. I've had another look at my ribber manual and hope to have a go at cut and sew in the next few weeks. I'll find some surplus yarn and do a mock front the try the technique before starting on my good wool. Thanks again for the advise.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Okay I am interested. I have a Bond purchase in 1985. Never had the time or interest to learn how to use it until now. I am wondering if a ribber come with it. Stupid me until I was reading you note did I realize it is a attachment. Can any one give me any more information. I mean can one be purchase to add on to it.


----------



## LUCYMARIE (Oct 18, 2011)

One question I would like to ask is how to measure a tension square on a 2 x 1 rib. I'd love to knit a ribbed jacket but not sure what to do with the tension swatch to make sure it doesn't turn out to big.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Make the swatch and let it rest for a day, lay it flat on a table/worktop and measure it as you would any other swatch.


----------



## LUCYMARIE (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Sue, I always use the green ruler for my swatches, and mark the 21st stitch both sides of 0. Would this be the same regardless if the 21st is on the ribber.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Lucymarie, I always use a knitleader and mark each 21st stitch and have never had a problem. Just to be on the safe side I have just looked up measuring a rib swatch in Mary Weaver's ribbing attachment book and she recommends doing 100st by 100 rows and then stretching it out to how you would want it to look when wearing the garment. This would mean you doing some extra maths.


----------



## LUCYMARIE (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for that Sue, I'll try it out. Regards, Shirley (Lucymarie)


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you for your messages girls I did have a go and did a lovely 2x2 rib and was over the moon with it, I have started knitting a lovely baby blanket in the eileen montgomery pattern with the card 1 tuck stitch on the edges, it is beautiful. I was rushed to hospital on Sunday and only came home late this afternoon, so yes will have another go, Thanks for your encouragement and Thanks to kate for actually nagging mexBeth


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

susie, would love some suggestions of blankets made with the ribber, would you mind please pointing me in the right directionxxBeth


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Beth, 
So sorry to hear that you have been poorly, hope that you are better now.
Although I have loads of pattern books I very rarely use them. The Brother KH970 has a garment design program in it that I use and on other machines I use a Knitleader.
The baby blankets that I do are basically a picture in my mind.
Summer weight ones done in fairisle on the main bed I back with cotton fabric on my sewing machine using a small zigzag stitch. Made like a pillow case I turn them, hand stitch the open end then knit a edge on the knitting machine.
Winter weight I make the same way but knit a back in stocking stitch.
Others are done in double bed Jacquard but again I do not use a pattern. I knit a swatch, measure it and work out how many stitches/rows I will need to get the size required.
Then I plot the design, so many rows a border, so many rows plain knit, so many rows a picture, [teddy, train, dog ect]
then same rows plain knit and back to border.
There is a lovely reversable cable pattern on Knittsing for a baby's blanket, I haven't done it but I am going to have a go, this is done double bed.
Hope that you can understand all that I have said, it's hard for me to explain on here.
If you learn how to do double bed knitting then it's a case of just doing a swatch to find out how many rows/stitches you need to do your blanket.
Sue.


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks Susiexxx


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Beth, I only hope that I was of some help to you.
If you are struggling to learn how to do double bed knitting then I will [when I've got more time] try to find some literature for you.
Sue.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Beth, So glad to see you're back...Hope you're feeling just fine now Congrats on the new ribbing pattern I'm over the moon for you Don't worry, I'll be nudging you along as soon as you're up to it)) Don't forget to shoot and post a pic of the blanket as soon as its done, maybe with the baby in it???


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes will do Auntie Katexxx


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Beth I didn't know Kate was your Aunt as well, we must be cousons.


Beth Standing said:


> Yes will do Auntie Katexxx


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

I have had a new little Grandson, as Kate is my friend I was teasing her that she was my Grandson's Auntiex


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Beth Standing said:


> I have had a new little Grandson, as Kate is my friend I was teasing her that she was my Grandson's Auntiex


Congratulations Beth, hope that Mother and Son are fine. Just one question, can I be his Auntie as well? :lol:


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

of course Susiexx


----------



## breezy42 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have 2 ribbers and don't use either one. (for Bros 230 and bros 910) They seem way too frustrating. So, I have knit on my main beds only for about 30 years.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

dianaknits.com has wonderful ribber techniques istructional videos. These videos are free to view. She teaches every thing for the ribbing accessory incl; 1x1, 2x2, 5x5, FNR, FNR tuck st patterns on the dishrags videos, Racked ribbing patterns, english/fishermans rib not sure which, a ribbed scarf, also a ribbed afghan as well as circular knitting...
All the techniques that you need to really confident. Install your ribber and watch the videos, you'll be so glad you did. The videos are youtube and free I learned by watching them. The key to knitting FNR which is the basis for most of the ribbing stitch patterns is using yarn that is fine enough for that style ribbing. For 4.5 mm guage the heaviest gauge is about 3000 ypp and it also needs to be a yarn with some elasticity like wool/acrylic...On the 9mm bulky dk works very well for FNR...
I can't encourage you enough, Nike's motto; Just Do It...


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

dianaknits.com has wonderful ribber techniques istructional videos. These videos are free to view. She teaches every thing for the ribbing accessory incl; 1x1, 2x2, 5x5, FNR, FNR tuck st patterns on the dishrags videos, Racked ribbing patterns, english/fishermans rib not sure which, a ribbed scarf, also a ribbed afghan as well as circular knitting...
All the techniques that you need to really confident. Install your ribber and watch the videos, you'll be so glad you did. The videos are youtube and free I learned by watching them. The key to knitting FNR which is the basis for most of the ribbing stitch patterns is using yarn that is fine enough for that style ribbing. For 4.5 mm guage the heaviest gauge is about 3000 ypp and it also needs to be a yarn with some elasticity like wool/acrylic...On the 9mm bulky dk works very well for FNR...
I can't encourage you enough, Nike's motto; Just Do It...


----------



## breezy42 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement. I'll give it a try on my bulky soon.


----------



## dogyear (Nov 17, 2012)

What is FNR? I am new to the machknit world.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

dogyear said:


> What is FNR? I am new to the machknit world.


FNR is full needle rib. check out the rib patterns in the KR260's manual on this page;
http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/MoreBrotherManuals.php
On your KH260 adding the KR260 to your machine expands the yarns your bulky can knit with to include sport/baby weight yarns like this swatch;
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-68215-1.html


----------

